# leaded or unleaded???



## sophron (Mar 21, 2004)

hi folks, I got a sr20de engine altima93 (we call it bluebird here Me and my father always used leaded gasoline but the market changed lately in our country and new types of gasolines showed. For example one brand started to sell 98 octane another uses a addative impruves perf. Anyway I want to use these new engineered types but all are unleaded and I'm not sure of using unleaded. Service says that "it writes leaded at hand book,we recommend you to use leaded,besides leaded gas lubricates engine with lead and if you use unleaded you can harm your engine in long time period" Is that true? What do you think??


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

no, thats false, unleaded gas won't do anything to your engine. I've been using it all my life cuz its the only thing here in the states, and its perfectly safe. Plus, its better for the enviroment. So if you like living... switch to unleaded.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not completely true. if the valve seats are not hardened valve seats, using unleaded fuel will wear them prematurely over time. while i wouldnt think that nissan would vary the valve seats between countries, if they say to use leaded, you can get away with using unleaded with a lead additive. when i was in germany, you had a choice between the two as well. not all bimmers had the hardened seats yet and those running unleaded began to smoke and have problems. the bimmer techs over there said to use the lead additive if the leaded fuel wasnt available. leaded fuel lubricates the cylinder walls and valve seats while unleaded does not.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i almost had it 

lol


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, its all good. alot of people dont really know a whole lot about the whole unleaded and leaded thing since almost all cars manufactured in the last 10-15(probably longer) years are pretty much exclusively unleaded...


----------



## sophron (Mar 21, 2004)

well yesterday I went do the auth. service and talked about this issiue. They said that "we do not recommend" unleaded. Also added that lubricating lead point. Many people uses unleaded in Turkey even their nissan hand book says regular. There are no recorded problems caused by lack of lead lubrication in my service but this does not mean that it wont harm my engine. At least it writes in my handbook that I should use regular 91 octane. So for now I dont use unleaded. But in 2 or 3 month time our national emission law going to change and regular gasoline will banned. So they must have sell lead addatives. For example Total start to give lead addatives freely if you buy unleaded from their stations.



Asleep_94_Altima said:


> lol, its all good. alot of people dont really know a whole lot about the whole unleaded and leaded thing since almost all cars manufactured in the last 10-15(probably longer) years are pretty much exclusively unleaded...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well thats good then. hopefully you wont have anything happen to your engine from the unleaded fuel once you start using it. like i said though, its my understanding that using the lead additive helps in the absence of the lead. good luck man.


----------

